# Web-Applikation mit GWT- und Android-Client



## RoNa (16. Jan 2014)

Hallo,

ich möchte für selbständigen Verwandten eine Anwendung erstellen, mit der er besser seine Ressourcen verwalten kann. 

Ich habe mir gedacht, das Ganze läuft in der Google App Engine und als Clients fungieren GWT ( Web ) und eine Android-App. 

Kann man das so machen? Ist das eine gute Idee?

Hat jemand einen Tipp für mich?

Gruß,

Robert


----------

